# Weep screed air holes



## LaurieC (Mar 18, 2008)

I have a unique situation where a HO wants to continue the stucco below the weep screed. No problem, except that the stucco will block the holes on the bottom of the weep screed. I need to come up with something to stick in the holes that will bio degrade, or that can be removed, or cut off, so that the holes aren't blocked. I thought about a straw (actually the boss did) but it's too flimsy and the stucco guys will bend them all to hell. Any good suggestions?


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

All HO want to extend the stucco below the weep screed. The correct answer is, "No!".


----------



## LaurieC (Mar 18, 2008)

Always? I've never had one ask before...oh well. That's what I'm here for- to learn.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Old trick for brick was cotton
clothesline gooped up with 
vaseline.
Don't know much about stucco.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Weep screed is a relatively recent innovation, created to address a specific weakness of traditional stucco. The key to it's value is that it is placed at the bottom edge of the stucco, and is not covered by other construction, dirt, or anything else. If the design is such that too much foundation is exposed (rare, since the design usually is tailored to allow the minimum exposure), then the design should be changed (also rare), or the owner must accept the performance limitations of the stucco itself.

Jobsite re-engineering of proven wall systems seldom ends well.


----------



## j_builder (May 10, 2008)

I have a unique situation where a HO wants to continue the stucco below the weep screed. No problem, except that the stucco will block the holes on the bottom of the weep screed.

Not if the stucco coat is applied with a thin layer of cement glue adhesive/trowel float the 1st stucco coat/spray on the 2nd stucco coat with a drywall hopper...try a sample board first to find the right texture/air setting before applying any to the house. 

This way no weeper's will be blocked. My stucco man gave me a life time guaranty (H/O's or mine) which ever goes first . I've had other stucco men just use a paint brush to apply the stucco, that didn't last a lifetime,so I had this guy redo it, still there after 10 years.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

That is a good solution. Simply apply a matching finish coat below the weep. Soil and water exposure will limit the life of the finish, but it will not impact the integrity of the stucco above.


----------



## stuccoman (Sep 6, 2006)

Although there are holes in the weepscreed they are not the primary weepage point. :no:


The very front edge of the screed is when the stucco shrinks back away from it and forms a crack.  With that said do not let a painter paint or seal the crack. :no:


http://amico-lath.com/lath/foundation_weep_screed.htm


----------



## j_builder (May 10, 2008)

Laurie how did you solve or resolve this dilemma?


----------



## HatMan1 (Sep 8, 2008)

If it was my responsibility i would lower the weep screed. remove the stucco up a little and do it right.


----------



## NICKPAUS (May 11, 2008)

HatMan1 said:


> If it was my responsibility i would lower the weep screed. remove the stucco up a little and do it right.


 
Where I am located weep screed must be 4" above finish grade.


----------

